# Glossiest spray wax?



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

So I use spray wax as a drying aid every wash, so longevity isnt really a thing - but what I would like is something that adds gloss ad keeps it there for as long as possible, a few days if possible, protection wise, not an issue as I am waxing every wash.

Bead maker i heard was good but im also a fan of dodo and i notice they do a drying aid now, not sure of any reviews yet, future armor gets a lot of love but more for protection so maybe red mist is a good option (although its expensive if used every wash i guess


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

I have used Mequiars xpress spray wax bought in gallon size for some years on blakccars work wonders use it after every wash. Now I use Meguiars Bead Booster gives alitle more shine


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Anachem hybrid and Odk entourage are both pretty glossy

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

When you say gloss to you mean darkening or actual gloss? A lot of people confuse the 2.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Beadmaker is excellent at adding Gloss and Slickness. Also a big fan of Meguiars Ultimate Spray Wax.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

66Rob said:


> Beadmaker is excellent at adding Gloss and Slickness. Also a big fan of Meguiars Ultimate Spray Wax.


Which you can buy by the gallon as express wax.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Carpro Elixir is pretty decent ive found, good to use with drying

Are you wanting something you can use with drying or just a stand alone spray LSP ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have recently been using gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid/topper. Its brilliant, probably my fav out of the bunch,Easy to use, great gloss and hydrophobic. Future armour is a great product.gt sigma excellent. im not a big fan but shinee wax is very glossy, its similar to Done and dusted and bead maker. As mentioned, anachem hybrid is good also, very easy to use. U can't go wrong with sonax bsd mind

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Waxaddict fo’sho
Chemical guys V7


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

pt1 said:


> I have recently been using gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid/topper. Its brilliant, probably my fav out of the bunch,Easy to use, great gloss and hydrophobic. Future armour is a great product. im not a big fan but shinee wax is very glossy, its similar to Done and dusted and bead maker. As mentioned, anachem hybrid is good also, very easy to use. U can't go wrong with sonax bsd mind
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'd say Shinee Wax is glossier/darkening...ier compared to DnD Si edition, but DnD Si is crazy slick, and I think beads better. Great product for topping a ceramic, especially ones that are a bit grabby.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Griots Best of Show spray wax and detailer.

WoWo Showstopper. Haven’t tried this one but great reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Sonax (288200-755) High Speed Wax


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Beadmaker is pretty good for this.


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Where does this Turtle Wax Graphene all singing all dancing do it all new shiny bottles sit in all this?

I am after similar to the OP - a weekly wash and hence dry and cover in a LSP to protect the car from my constant detailing and nitpicking. Currently using AG QD and Megs Ceramic QD on top of quarterly BH DSW applications.

I like trying new things so I would like to dry the car then cover in a product which offers everything, don't mind spending money to achieve this.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Swissvax Nano Express is unrivalled for gloss and longevity in my view. A bit expensive yes, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

TAC Systems Shinee Wax is pretty darn good IMO


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

minimadmotorman said:


> TAC Systems Shinee Wax is pretty darn good IMO


Plus one, it is exceptionally good given its price point and it lasts a few weeks, not that I am bothered about that as after every weekly wash our cars get an LSP put on top, it's also good at removing slight water spotting in soft to medium water areas too and giving a great gloss and slickness at the same time.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I love DnD SI edition, a fantastic product as a drying aid type QD with great gloss and water behaviour. 

I’ve tried Bead Maker and really liked the gloss but wasn’t as keen on the water behaviour. I know it’s to some extent irrelevant but I love a car that beads well. 

I saw that In2Detailing got some Shinee wax in today so couldn’t help myself. Time for me to see what the hype is about.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about Gyeon Ceramic detailer?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

bellguy said:


> Plus one, it is exceptionally good given its price point and it lasts a few weeks, not that I am bothered about that as after every weekly wash our cars get an LSP put on top, it's also good at removing slight water spotting in soft to medium water areas too and giving a great gloss and slickness at the same time.


Another for TAC Shinee Wax. Glossiest i've ever used.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

RS3 said:


> Another for TAC Shinee Wax. Glossiest i've ever used.


Is that any easier to get hold of these days? I tried to get some when someone was doing a review on here and everyone was sold out


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sm81 said:


> What about Gyeon Ceramic detailer?


Gets my vote 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

SarahAnn said:


> Is that any easier to get hold of these days? I tried to get some when someone was doing a review on here and everyone was sold out


Looks like all Korean stuff is hard to get at the moment.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

couple of new products coming - watch this space !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> couple of new products coming - what this space !


You tease! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

pt1 said:


> Gets my vote
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Which one keeps your car cleaner? This or Shinewax?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> couple of new products coming - what this space !


Interesting :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Polar Seal gives a great shine and beads, and is super quick to apply via pressure washer foam lance to a wet vehicle after washing. It is safe on paint, plastic, rubber and glass, so you don't have to be careful where you spray. Also available in 5L as Coat-It if you are using every wash, although at 50ml per application a 1L bottle of Polar Seal will last you a good while. 

Rapid Aqua Wax is another great option if you want a spray wax specifically, spray onto a wet vehicle after washing, it is safe on paint, plastic, rubber and glass, so you don't have to be careful where you spray. Spread over vehicle with one MF, then buff up with a second MF. Easy. Also available as Express Wax in 5L if you are using a lot.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

SarahAnn said:


> Is that any easier to get hold of these days? I tried to get some when someone was doing a review on here and everyone was sold out


in2detailing had a new delivery of Shinee Wax yesterday. Unfortunately the bottom of the bottles have all rounded during shipping so they don't stand up any more. The contents are unaffected though.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

macmark said:


> in2detailing had a new delivery of Shinee Wax yesterday. Unfortunately the bottom of the bottles have all rounded during shipping so they don't stand up any more. The contents are unaffected though.


Be worth emailing Imran to see if a discount is available. Id just decant to another bottle - the label peels off nicely straight onto another - ive done this before. Thanks for info.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Problem with Shinee is you cant use it as a drying aid so youll be washing drying (marring) then waxing. Its more of a wax gloss agent.

Geon wax and detailer looks a good gloss xombo


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I've tried LOADS, including Shinee Wax. Always go back to my Adam's Detail Spray.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tester arrived .....


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> tester arrived .....


You need to turn the bottles around


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

WHIZZER said:


> tester arrived .....


Potentially Anachem? Bottles and labels look familiar.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RT1994 said:


> Potentially Anachem? Bottles and labels look familiar.


just decanted into those bottles :thumb: as I use Hybrid a lot


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> just decanted into those bottles :thumb: as I use Hybrid a lot


:lol::lol::lol: you tease!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> tester arrived .....


That's Tesco semi-skimmed, stop winding everyone up!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For Deep dark finish Griots Garage Best Of Show Wash and Wax + Griots Garage Best of Show Spray wax 

For brightness high gloss finish Supernatural Acrylic Spritz + SN Shampoo


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Does anyone know for sure if shinee wax has SI02 or not? Just curious i read conflicting information. It is rather cheap similar to beadmaker.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The Sheriff said:


> I've tried LOADS, including Shinee Wax. Always go back to my Adam's Detail Spray.


Lovely to use and glossy but i find it lacking in the protection/hydrophobic side of things

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

noorth said:


> Does anyone know for sure if shinee wax has SI02 or not? Just curious i read conflicting information. It is rather cheap similar to beadmaker.


Its parrifin wax and sio2, theres likely other waxes and polymers/silicones in there aswell.

Montan is the wax you want for gloss.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> Waxaddict fo'sho
> Chemical guys V7


I've still got some fo'sho. Does that still compare favourably with the new kids on the block ?
I know longevity isn't its strong point

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Sheriff said:


> That's Tesco semi-skimmed, stop winding everyone up!


shhh dont tell everyone !!!

this is just an out and out gloss ( wont be a huge amount of protection) designed for shows and those that want a super shiny car


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Looks like Tac System has updated Shinee Wax for 2021, has anyone been able to get their hands on that and compare notes with the previous version? I never used the original formula since Tac System has basically been locked down for what seems like years now in the US. 

I never got along well with DJ Future Armour, just a bit too heavy and smeary using it straight as a spray and wipe, I never tried dilutions of it. Red Mist I liked much more. 

Gyeon Quick Detailer I've been using recently and I've been enjoying it. Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Detailer is still top-notch, use it sparingly. Bead Maker I still love on the coatings, although I have been using Ethos Defy more regularly on the Ethos coatings with good results. Polish Angel Rapidwaxx is still one of my favorites. 

Gloss is one of those things where you're going to have to experiment on your own paint until you find that glow you're looking for. I hardly notice differences on polished paint, probably burned up my retinas staring at the paint in the sun looking for them which certainly doesn't help me!


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Loach said:


> Looks like Tac System has updated Shinee Wax for 2021, has anyone been able to get their hands on that and compare notes with the previous version? I never used the original formula since Tac System has basically been locked down for what seems like years now in the US.
> 
> I never got along well with DJ Future Armour, just a bit too heavy and smeary using it straight as a spray and wipe, I never tried dilutions of it. Red Mist I liked much more.
> 
> ...


carzilla. ca in canada sells tacsystems. You can even get some of there professional coatings on the site. The black bottle, sparkle plus it is. The only one you can't get is climax which is supposed to be close to 100% SI02 no idea if thats possible.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Going to throw and oldie but a goodie in the mix.

I've got Wowo's Show stopper, Elixr and a few others which I really like but the other day I waxed the car with BH Finis Wax then after its first wash I gave it a coat of AF Finale as I remember Polished Bliss used it back in the day.

Car has never looked better. People keep asking what I've done different.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Loach said:


> Looks like Tac System has updated Shinee Wax for 2021, has anyone been able to get their hands on that and compare notes with the previous version? I never used the original formula since Tac System has basically been locked down for what seems like years now in the US.
> 
> I never got along well with DJ Future Armour, just a bit too heavy and smeary using it straight as a spray and wipe, I never tried dilutions of it. Red Mist I liked much more.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can put here also same post, like you have autopia? I mean lasp over polished paint. This is good post.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

so got to try - remember this is a dullish day - seems really glossy and super easy to use


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

on Red ....


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking good Whizzer :thumb:

Anymore info you can share?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Tbh i have tried lots. There isnt much between any of them apart from application.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

A late but well worth shout out for Skin Ceramic Detailer from Valeting Products (Car Chem).

Tester bottle is £4.99 and well worth it. Gloss is incredible and it lasts at least 2 months.

Can be used as a drying aid also.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Shinee wax.
Excellent reflections, gloss, slickness and very hydrophobic .
More than Glossy enough to make the best of white paint.
Did half of the roof with Shinee and half with PA Rapidwax, the Shinee is definitely slicker, not that really matters, just an observation.
i like using both though lol










Hydropobics, photo while jet washing off, even better in the rain.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

bellguy said:


> Shinee wax.
> Excellent reflections, gloss, slickness and very hydrophobic .
> More than Glossy enough to make the best of white paint.
> Did half of the roof with Shinee and half with PA Rapidwax, the Shinee is definitely slicker, not that really matters, just an observation.
> i like using both though lol


Shinee wax on its own or over something?
Massive gloss and beading.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't found a product that beats PS Bead Maker's gloss.
Even gloss meter tests gives it the highest (i think) gloss closed to ceramic coating.
Its also cheap.

Cons:
Some people report they suffer a bit from dust after using it tho, i live in a dusty place so no matter what i use it will all be the same.
Also it wont last long, about 2+- weeks (i wash every week or two so its awesome for me).

I used a lot of BSD with V07 mixed and not mixed, while they give good shine they are still not on the same level of gloss.

I ordered some Griots Garage Best of Show Spray wax to try, will upload when use it to compare to the Bead Maker


----------

